# illuminativille



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This is another expressionism piece I am working on. Its not quite finished yet but I dont want to tell too much about it, this is one for the viewers to pick out little things and/or symbols that I put in this piece. The subject is about the illuminati and playing with a few conspiracy theories...


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been looking forward to seeing a new Michael Graves piece. I really dig your work, man.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Killmaven! I enjoy your work as well!


----------



## casey (May 19, 2013)

Very cool painting!!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Casey!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This is the final....


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

deep michael. great job as always.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## I amSarah (May 26, 2013)

Very unique painting thats very well done!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Sarah! My style may take some getting used to...lol


----------

